# RC Distributors



## SwampDog32 (Apr 29, 2009)

I need a little help with finding out some of the distributors that deal with a smaller scale of hobby shops. I am working on a building to start an on-road track. I have dealth with Horizon before and realize they require a min order and what not. Could anyone provide any other smaller distributors that are willing to support a smaller type shop? I know Great planes also requires somewhat the same. Any others? Thanks so much for the help. The kids around here need something to do bad. Thanks again for your time reading this post.


----------



## robsdak (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude, I wished I could help. I am having the same problem here in Florida.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Check out Great Plains hobby distributors. That is were out club gets parts and there is no minimum parts to buy. The only problem will be if you want Losi products as only Horizon handles them.

http://www.gpmd.com/


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

nitro4294 said:


> Check out Great Plains hobby distributors. That is were out club gets parts and there is no minimum parts to buy. The only problem will be if you want Losi products as only Horizon handles them.
> 
> http://www.gpmd.com/


The last I checked Great Planes DOES require a minimum monthly amount of items purchased to keep your account open unless they've changed things.

I'd suggest contacting HRP Distribution out of Utah or Competition RC Products out of Maryland. Either of these might be your best bet for items the "BIG TWO" don't have exclusive licensing with.....yet.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Check with Barry Hill @ MSA distributors.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

yup barry hill and bruce at rc4less would help ya out i'm sure!


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

OvalmanPA said:


> The last I checked Great Planes DOES require a minimum monthly amount of items purchased to keep your account open unless they've changed things.
> 
> I'd suggest contacting HRP Distribution out of Utah or Competition RC Products out of Maryland. Either of these might be your best bet for items the "BIG TWO" don't have exclusive licensing with.....yet.


One of the guys in the club orders from them all the time and it's usually not more that $100 worth of stuff but that could be because he has had an account for a few years too.
Just going with what he told me.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

more then one should team up and order together for a bigger discount. It works on real car parts.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I greatly apperciate it. The kids around here need something bad to do. Maybe I might be able to pull this off. Thanks for all the help.


----------

